# Fighting machines 7



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

Anyone got the low down on the above event!!!!


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Just Googled it:



> Fighting Machines 7 'The New Generation' 13/7/13
> 
> After the success of Fighting Machines 6 held at Robin Park Arena, featuring some of the Uk's best fighters and showcasing the best domestic fight so far this year, Steven Long v Josh Turbill, I am pleased to announce the next edition of Fighting Machines will feature 'The Next Generation' of future stars who will be competing alongside established fighters.
> 
> ...


Undercard still being planned out by the sounds of things, hope this is sufficient info for ya mate


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

Have been asked to fight on the card. Though its predominantly a Thai/kickboxing show the lad is putting 2 or 3 boxing fights on the show . They want me to fight at 80kg which I'm at already so just need to try and keep my weight as is until 13th July!!


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh cool, how many rounds?

Hope you get put on the card.


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

3x2 mins, not sure glove size and no headguard. I am assured a place but he wants me to sell 10 tickets atleast. But as its not in Liverpool it may be hard for me to sell tickets and people come and see me!!


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

This is new to me...what happens if you *don't *sell 10 tickets? Is there a bonus involved?


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

I think as its a charity thing it's just good to be able to out something in the pot, really. If it is I get the logic . Not complaining. I wouldn't want people fighting on a card if they wherent going to sell any tickets. You end up putting a show on with no one watching and shit load of costs to pay out of your own pocket for all the gear and venue etc!! Had a few people interested so hoping 10 will be easy!!


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Ah I didn't get it was a charity event, makes sense to sell as many tickets as possible now.


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

Yeah hopefully be a good night and I notch another win on the record


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

Fighting-Machines


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

GUTTED, can't fight on the bill now! Can't get time off work, and going After work is becoming a logistical nightmare so am off it this time. Hopefully get the chance to redeem myself at another show!!! Looking for another event now!!


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Any info on your fight/opponent yet Bonecrusher?


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

It was supposed to be a lad called Alan parks, an mma fighter apparently, just had a boxing bout recently and won on stoppage but that's all I know of him. Pity I'm not fighting him now. Trained really hard. Just going to keep on it and maybe pick another fight up later. Though at 42 I wonder how long I can carry on. Everyone keeps telling me to pack it all in but that just makes me want to carry on and prove a point.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Damn man that sucks, hope you can get another fight.

What is your record anyways?

Don't pack in yet, if I know there's a 42yr old out there kickin ass, then I know I at 33 can still get in there and do it one day


----------

